# Regarding the trunk hydraulic system e38 750i



## budapestboy (May 19, 2009)

I was told that there was a reservoir somewhere in the trunk in the back of my german-imported '00 E38 750i, which is for the hydraulic trunk lid opener. Can any of you give me some info on where exactly I might find this reservoir and what kind of fluid I should put in it?
The mechanic who was answering the same questions made it look like it was complicated and not for someone unexperienced. All information appreciated, thanks.


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have the automatic trunk opener system? If so check the e38.org for posts on this..


----------

